# Exit, back to live TV after pressing TiVo Button



## trevor7428 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've looked threw multiple pages and can't see this mentioned. 

Is the only way to get back to watching whatever your watching live TV or recording is to hit guide, guide after pressing the TiVo button?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudoku (Nov 14, 2013)

trevor7428 said:


> I've looked threw multiple pages and can't see this mentioned.
> 
> Is the only way to get back to watching whatever your watching live TV or recording is to hit guide, guide after pressing the TiVo button?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


Hit "zoom," like Resume/zoom. The corny joke helps me remember.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is not clear what you are asking.

To get to whatever show is in the window- hit zoom.

To get to the menu from a recording- you can hit Tivo, or Tivo twice to get to my shows. To get to the previous menu hit left circle.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sudoku said:


> Hit "zoom," like Resume/zoom. The corny joke helps me remember.


Good tip--better than mine of "zooming back" to a show!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Some tips:

Left arrow button will bring you from watching a recording back to where you were in the Show/Play list. If you are within 5 minutes of the end, it will popup asking to either keep or delete.

Zoom/Aspect button will return the pip window to full screen from anywhere in the Tivo menu that shows that window.

CLEAR will exit most apps like Netflix, Amazon prime to the previous screen where it was invoked. (YouTube used to do this until the last update.)

Pressing a VOL +/- button will clear most TV's Input selection menu screen.


----------

